# Faith Kidded!!!! Dry fluffy pictures pg3!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: 

PRAY FOR DOELINGS!!!! ray: 

Haha, couldn't help myself! Seriously though, we're having a buck year and I want some doelings! Faith lost her ligaments late last night. I checked her after Meg had kidded and sure enough, they were gone. I've noticed her having some contractions since 11AM. Waiting on them to get stronger and closer together and then pushing! 

Think pink! Faith had a single in '07 and quads 3 bucks and a doe last year. I sure hope she's the one to break the buck curse we have this year! There aren't many left to go after her. 

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Thinking lots of pink for you! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: ray:
Cmon Faith- make your momma proud! :applaud:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

ray: for :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: ! Go Faith!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

thinking pink here to.............. :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Thinking Pink!!! Lets go Faith!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

She's restless and paces around, up and down. Has most of her contractions standing. Poor girl. She's so quiet and handles it so well. No wonder Hallelujah kidded like an old pro.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

:clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

OK, do we have beautiful doelings yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

ray: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

4PM and still no babies. She's got that look in her eye. She's close. I was looking back at her kidding last year and she lost her ligs at 6:30PM that night before, 6:30AM she was still going strong the next morning. Kidded just after noon with quads.

Well this year I noticed her ligaments gone at 12:30AM. By 12:30PM she's been restless, contracting etc. So if she's following in her hoof steps from last year she'll kid around 6-6:30PM. We'll see.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Come on Faith.....give your mama some pretty lil' :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Well, hope she has some does for you. I had to help one of my mom's does deliver her kid for the first time this year yesterday. Her buckling had a leg backwards and wasn't coming right. I thought she'd have twins-but it was just one big buckling.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Waiting to hear the Wonderful New's!! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Still waiting......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

wow she's really dragging this out!

:dance: you can do it Faith! :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

come on girl..... you can do it......... :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

:wahoo: :girl: :wahoo: :girl: :wahoo: :girl: :wahoo: :girl: :wahoo: :girl: :wahoo: :girl: :wahoo:

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

there better be triplet girls after all this waiting! I figured by now there would be kids! :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's in labor..... having contractions!*

Well there are triplets, but not girls. 2 girls and a boy! YAY!!!!! :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :balloons:

:boy: :girl: :girl:

Boy came first Z12, he is gold and white, which is Faith's kids normal color. She's produced a total of 8 kids now over her life and every single one has been gold. LOL Anyway, out came Z14 head first, no legs. A solid gold doeling who does have a small belt. Paler than her sibs. Last came another painted up gold/white doeling Z15. Shew! Once she got down to business it happened super fast. Very active talkative bunch too!

Shew!

Yay!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

congrats Ashely and Faith! well 2 girls is better then 2 boys :wink: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

geez! bout time

yay for both girlies!!

you gonna keep both?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Congratulations on the babies :stars: :stars: arty: . Please hurry on the pictures :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

I'm just tickled there were any girls in there!!! I was so estatic! Still am!!!!



















More pics tomorrow.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Yay! There were some girls hidden in there!!! :wahoo:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

So beautiful. I love gold goaties. Congrats on your golden :girl: :girl: :boy: !

:stars:

Anna


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Awww how cute is that. They are just so adorable.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

 Congrats, they're all beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Thank you!!! I'm thrilled! Exhausted and thrilled. Shew!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

nice Goldens are so pretty!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Congrats!!! :clap:

Oh boy... i wish my girl has some doelings too... i'm thinking pink too! lol... :girl:

Your babies are too adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

They're already so much more cute being dry! Ha! Didn't get pics yet, I'll do that tomorrow.

Heading to bed for some much needed :ZZZ: . 4 hours of sleep last night from Meg kidding and my head needs to hit the pillow!  Night.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

LOL I know that feeling after Xcell and Ghost. Get some good sleep. :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

they are so adorable....congrats..... :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Congratulations Ashley AND Faith!!!! :girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Faith Kidded!!!! Triplets!!!*

Congratulations! 
:girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Piccies!!!*

Z12 :boy: SGM RB Faithful Son or "Sonny"

















Z14 :girl: SGM RB Credence

















Z15 :girl: SGM RB Serenity


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!! So cute! and I love Sonny's face, such a cutie!

Congrats! How many does do you have left now? Or was Faith the end?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Well the majority is over really. Those were all proven does except 2 who were FF. I have a few more yet...

Cha-Cha FF 3-21
Secrets FF 4-2
Olympia FF 4-10
Barbie 5-12
Raven 6-29

That's it for now. I have Whimsey planned to be bred in April for a fall kidding.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

The little buckling is to die for!! They are all adorable, Congratulations :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! You got your girls!!! They are just adorable!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

OH, so cute! So she did have some girls!! :girl: :girl: arty: :stars: Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!

We did decide on names too. 

SGM RB Faithful Son "Sonny" for the :boy: .
SGM RB Patience for the gold :girl: .
SGM RB Serenity for the painted :girl: .

 I'm so happy about them!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I love those names, I may use one or two of them for next year's doe kids-if I get any.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Some are so hard to name especially if you follow a theme. I tend to get hung up on Faith's kids for some reason. I have a list of names but can't decide!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww................they are cuties.....  :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Some people say that kids can tend to "pick" their own names by what their personality seems to be-but I haven't had any kids yet that have helped me find their names;-). I moved my older kids out to a big kennel outside-they sure were a hoot to watch jump and bounce around in the bigger space. I have a Saanen/LaMancha grade doe that looks like she may kid by tomorrow maybe. Her udder is tight so I checked on her a few times during the night-but the stinker never did anything. I'll probably be on baby watch again tonight.


----------

